# Powder Pellets



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Is anyone here using powder pellets? i was thinking of BH209 but don't really care to bother with load development and really like the idea of keeping it simple. i'm thinking of a simple 100gr charge for my 290gr Barnes TEZ. i'm a bit lost on which pellet to try. i just want reliability with a moderately clean load. if it shoots 3" at 100 yards i'll be happy.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had great luck with the Pyrodex peppers.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My buddy was with my on Saturday developing his load. He shoots a CVA LR (30” barrel) he’s shooting 290gr TEZ. He’s shooting triple 7 pellets, getting on paper he shot 100gr charges and the impacts looked stable. With 100gr charges he was shooting 1760fps through the chronograph, once on paper he stepped up to 3 pellets (150gr) and his group stayed roughly the same but, he was starting to get fatigue so the info we collected on that was not solid but, He was getting 2100fps with 3 pellets with promising groups.

My father in-law shoots a CVA accura v2 (27” barrel) and his load is a 250gr TMZ over 100gr of pyrodex pellets and his speed is in the mid 1800’s and groups excellent. 

Iv never personally shot pellets, I started out with BH209 and was lucky enough to find a good load on the first try BUT, if I was set on pellets, I’d buy both pyrodex and T7 and shoot them side by side on paper and through a Chronograph and decide which was better but, that’s just me 

However, I do hear that T7 burns hotter, resulting in higher velocity..


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I shoot 777 pellets. I do 100gr (2 50gr) under a 300gr SST sabot in my rifle and 80gr (1 50gr + 1 30gr) under a 240gr XTP sabot in my kids rifles for a low recoil load. We shoot CVA optima+ and get well under 3" at 100 yards with both loads. In fact, the SST shoot about 3" at 200 yards. I tried loose powder and got a very small improvement in accuracy, but when you hunting and you need to reload or you have kids reloading, the pellets work the best for us. I find it really hard for my kids to screw up the pellets when reloading.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been using the Pyrodex pellets for about 13-14 years and they've always been very good. I've always had great groupings with my smoke pole at 100 yards. Good luck


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

They really have pellets figured out now. Some people have issues with certain primers + certain pellets.. but I haven't had any issues with pyrodex or 777.


----------

